# Excess humping, sexual behaviour in an altered rabbit.



## PamsWarren (Dec 8, 2009)

Ok, this has to be the weirdest question I've ever asked on a forum (or maybe even ever), but inquiring minds want to know. Can altered rabbits still ejaculate? I asked because I've noticed that Fuzz (12 yo, altered 9 years ago) sometimes has a small amount of wetness around his boy-bits. The wetness could, of course, be urine, but I had him checked for a urinary track infection and ultra-sounded for stones/sludge in June or July and and he was fine...plus, he's not acting ill in any way or straining to pee. And I'm not finding dribbles of urine on the floor. 

He has, OTOH, become a humping machine and when I pick him up off of Muffy, I am seeing more of his remaining boy-bits than I really care to. He also has been smelling really musky. 

He was really humping a lot in the spring, but gradually, he settled down. When he started again, I thought that it may be Chia's presence (he started really humping after the new bun arrived), but now I'm not so sure, although he does seem to be humping a bit less now. Maybe. Or maybe it's just that we're all getting used to seeing him hump. Chia has been spayed now for about 3 weeks. 

Does anyone have any theories or ideas as to why he's been humping so much (other than Chia)? I've read that adrenal neoplasia can cause excess humping and marking of territory. Does anyone have any experience or know of a rabbit who has been diagnosed? 

Chia is not housed anywhere near Fuzz (she's downstairs, he's up), plus I try to wash my hands after I touch her. I also wear a robe or large sweatshirt for our nightly cuddles and remove these clothes before I go back up stairs with Fuzz, but sadly, I seem to be a trigger of sorts (my husband seems to trigger him as well and he doesn't touch Chia at all). Anything else I can do? 

Muffy largely tolerates the humping, although she does sometimes read him the riot act and box at him. :censored2:I tried to separate them for brief periods, but both rabbits seemed to be frustrated by the separation. Plus, when he's not humping, they are lying together and grooming one another quite peacably. So unless Muffy becomes really stressed, I am inclined to leave them be. 

I frequently see him lying perpendicular to Muffy with his chin resting on her back and one paw draped over her. And, I frequently hear him hum and buzz like an unaltered buck.:inlove: The courting behvaviour really is quite cute...if it just didn't involve so much humping. It's truly astonishing how much energy a 12 year old rabbit can have. :shock2:

Thanks for any help anyone can provide.


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 8, 2009)

It could be possible that maybe a little bit of a testicle was missed during the neuter. Just enough to still secrete hormones.

Or, perhaps he has a hidden testicle that never descended and is still intact inside his body.

Or, he's just an ornery old man 

-Dawn


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Dec 8, 2009)

I think I'd have that checked out by a vet...it doesn't sound like he was neutered at all...


----------



## PamsWarren (Dec 9, 2009)

*aurora369 wrote: *


> It could be possible that maybe a little bit of a testicle was missed during the neuter. Just enough to still secrete hormones.
> 
> Or, perhaps he has a hidden testicle that never descended and is still intact inside his body.
> 
> ...



I am sure that both testicles have been removed because when I got Fuzz, he was newly neutered and both testicles were still clearly visible. 

<<Or, he's just an ornery old man>>

As a younger rabbit, he was very well mannered, so I hope that this is the case and that he's not ill.In any case, Ihope it passes because I really miss petting him and sitting with him.He's almost guaranteed to start humping when I go near him, so I don't go in to their room as much except to feed and clean up.


----------



## elrohwen (Dec 9, 2009)

I believe there are cases where cancer or another glandular disorder can cause an increase in testosterone in a neutered bun. There's a chance that his hormones are out of whack for some reason related to age. I would take him to the vet and have them check his hormone levels.


----------



## ra7751 (Dec 9, 2009)

There have been some issues like this noted in older rabbits and some of the Petco rabbits that were neutered very young. It seems to be some type of chemical issue in the body. The treatment is a synthetic hormone called Lupron. This drug is used in men with prostate issues, women with endometriosis and pre-teen girls with early puberty. This drug is very expensive and carries some major side effects. In this case, use of this drug probably isn't worth the side effects. But there have been reports of this happening. Might not be what is going on here, but a possibility.

Randy


----------



## PamsWarren (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who replied to this post. I will ask the vet about testing Fuzz's hormone levels the next time we go in. The good news is, it does seem as if Fuzz is humping a little less lately, but unfortunately, he's still humping way more than he should and I am still not spending as much time with him as I would like to. I do miss sitting with him, but I am happy to see that he hasn't been humping Muffy as much, so I will continue to keep a distance. Muffy needs his company more than I do! If I ever find a cause for the excess humping, I'll post back.


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 14, 2009)

It is true that it's not only the testes that secrete androgenic hormones--the adrenal glands do that as well, although to a lesser degree. I would have it tested. I think the thing Randy is talking about would have to do with an overgrowth and compensation by the adrenals for the missing testicular hormones. Since he was neutered at around age 3, I don't think this is the issue; it would have had to be during the first year of his life. There could be overgrowth of the adrenals for no particular reason too; since he's 12, the chances of tumors (benign or malignant) is increased. Cancers of the endocrine system are not that common. My hamster is suspected to have adrenal cancer as well, related to excess cortisol (stress hormone) secretion. It is causing hair loss in her. She is also very old: at or near the life expectancy for her species.

I know that myheart's Patrick is also a bit older and can be quite amorous with his bonded females. Just to make sure, I'd have the vet check hormone levels and palpate for lumps.


----------

